# How do I remove heat transfers?



## probild (Sep 10, 2007)

I have untill about one year ago, imported transfer removal spray from a company in the UK. Because of new rules for transportation of hazardous goods. The supplier is unable to export the spray outside of the UK.
Does anybody know of a supplier who sells spray or anything similar that removes heat transfers from textiles.
I would be grateful of any tips that could solve my problem.


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

if its fresh off the press, try scrapping it with a knife.. it worked for me.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Try to spray the back of design with acetone.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

COEDS said:


> Try to spray the back of design with acetone.


jerry does that leave a odor on the shirt.


----------



## Vdy (Jun 23, 2007)

could you tell me spary acetone on the back of the design, is that really remove the image on the shirt? my worker print a wrong name into a customer brought in shirt. Hope find a way to remove it. Thanks


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I mixed acetone 3 to 1 with water and sprayed the back of a vinyl name.It removed the adhesive from the shirt, Their was a smell, but it washed out.I thought it was a lot of work to save a $2 shirt, but I wanted to know. ...JB


----------



## personalitees2 (Feb 3, 2009)

Can the acetone you use be fingernail polish remover?


----------



## tsquared (Jan 17, 2008)

turn shirt inside out and spray or dab with toloune, can get it at any hardware store or paint supply, let soak for a minute or two should come right off, we've done it even days later. may leave a little adhesive...just heat press to burn off, then clean platen. let smell evaporate ... it goes away. better than acetone.


----------



## personalitees2 (Feb 3, 2009)

Great thanks. I'm going to give it a try!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

tsquared said:


> turn shirt inside out and spray or dab with toloune, can get it at any hardware store or paint supply, let soak for a minute or two should come right off, we've done it even days later. may leave a little adhesive...just heat press to burn off, then clean platen. let smell evaporate ... it goes away. better than acetone.


Hey Tom,

What is toloune? I googled the name to find it but came up with a bunch of other things, nothing hardware store'ish.

I was going to suggest coeds tsaver, but am also interested in learning about the product you suggested.

Is it a thinner or something? Can you tell me how I can look up on google with more info, or what section of the hardware store it would be in?

Thanks a ton. =)


----------



## tsquared (Jan 17, 2008)

Kelly,

Yes it's a paint thinner. I'm not sure of the spelling it might be toluone.

I just bought a gallon from ACE hardware last Saturday.
It was in the Paint section.

It's form of Xylene if that helps. works great. It's all we use to remove thermo film


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow, great, Tom, thanks for sharing. May I ask two more things? Does it make the shirt smell (do you have to wash it to use it again), and how much was the gallon? Thanks! =)


----------



## limey_27 (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestion - need to know, will this work for shirts that are not recently pressed? Have a set of soccer uniforms that are 6 months old - have a new sponsor and would like to replace the old logo's. These shirts are more of a polyester material too - will that make a difference? (Effectiveness, smell or staining the material?)


----------



## tsquared (Jan 17, 2008)

thermo film that has been on for 6 months might be a little tougher to get off , but i think it can be done...you just might have to leave it soak a little longer ...until the edges start to come up. Don't forget turn jersey inside out and soak adhesive side. Never had a problem with staining. Good Luck, In the future don't promise customers you can get it off, tell them you'll try , and CHARGE FOR IT.


----------



## cdieger (Jan 2, 2009)

*removing heat transfers*

Can Heat or Steam remove heat transfers from a poly jersey? Or what works?


----------



## stokguy (Nov 28, 2006)

Wow this is amazing you have got to be kidding, Toluene is an extremely volatile chemical that carries a long list of precautions, AND ACETONES ARE NO BETTER. When you order this stuff or any other chemical make sure you ask for an MSDS sheet and keep it where it can be reached by all workers.
YOU SHOULD HAVE ONE ON FILE FOR ALL ITEMS YOU USE IN YOUR SHOP, IT'S THE LAW.
If you really need to remove a letter, or name or number to save a jersey or shirt with multiple prints which would cost too much to reprint, then by all means take the letter off. 
Stahl's sells methylene Chloride for removal of names and or numbers but I woud not recommend it for removing an entire transfer. you will use at least 1/3 of a quart to remove just a back name. You need gloves and perhaps a glass dish to immerse the garment, do not rush the process let it take it's time. It may however leave a residue which may not cover up.
If you have a spot gun you cAN SOAK THE BACK OF THE LETTTERS OR NUMBERS AND PEEL THEM OFF when they begin to wrinkle and have no glue left to keep them on.
USE EXTREME CAUTION AND WEAR EYE PROTECTION AND HAVE AN EYE WASH KIT IN YOUR EMERGENCY MED KIT.


----------



## cdieger (Jan 2, 2009)

so, that means it is or isn't possible to remove a HT?


----------



## cdieger (Jan 2, 2009)

Not a name or a number, its a left chest area logo.


----------



## tsquared (Jan 17, 2008)

It's been my experience that heat or steam will not take off thermo film, The only thing that works is some kind of solvent...I know toulene works best. Turn jersey inside out and apply on the adhesive side, let soak for a few minutes.

Good Luck.

Ink transfers cannot be removed.


----------



## cdieger (Jan 2, 2009)

Will nail polish remover work?


----------



## tsquared (Jan 17, 2008)

nail polish remover is just acetone...you could try it.
I would go to your local hardware store and pick up a gallon of toulene in the paint remover section...works great...


----------



## iheart1980s (Nov 6, 2008)

Hello Im in the UK can you tell me the company you were buying the transfer remover from. I need this thank you.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

tsquared said:


> nail polish remover is just acetone...you could try it.
> I would go to your local hardware store and pick up a gallon of toulene in the paint remover section...works great...


I would highly recommend that one test this on an inconspicuous area of the garment in case of discoloration, or worse.


----------



## maplebaygg (Nov 23, 2009)

I recently did a bunch of cotton/poly t-shirts with t shirt vinyl and my heat press. I wanted to make them look nice and neat for presentation, so I ironed them a day or two later with regular household iron. I had it set pretty hot and used the steam setting as these shirts were pretty wrinkly from being stored in a box for a while, but to my surprise the vinyl lettering just shriveled up and peeled right off. Does anyone have any similar experience or know what went wrong? I guess I can just re-do the shirts, but I don't really want to tell customers they can't iron the shirts or the design will melt away -makes me look bad. Any thoughts out there?


----------



## mischieface (Mar 17, 2012)

Toluone, pronounced, (TYLENE) Is an industrial Chemical stripper. Osha requires when used to where Industrial rubber gloves and where a supplied air respirator. I used to use this stuff in the 90's when I worked in an industrial Boiler repair shop. We would use it to break down sludge on Heat used exchangers. Be very careful with it!!!


----------



## personalitees2 (Feb 3, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## beanie357 (Mar 27, 2011)

We put the time involved in trying to remove stuff from garments, and decided with the chems and time, it is a cheaper policy to order an extra whatever, and print or buy an extra transfer. Just a cost of doing business. Mistakes happen.

Also gave up on embroidery removal. Just too dang tedious and iffy.


----------



## personalitees2 (Feb 3, 2009)

I have to agree!


----------



## Pjc24soc (Sep 13, 2013)

Does any one have any experince with this stuff... Any idea if this will work on a heat press number...
Max Professional Industrial 5 Fluid Ounce(S) Adhesive Remover


----------



## tatakanFEST (Nov 4, 2014)

put a bond paper on top of the transfer paper and press for about 25 sec, then peel the bond paper...


----------



## LeaderOne (Mar 6, 2014)

Use a glassine paper. tried it and it works.

Cut the glassine paper based on the size of the print. Put the glassine paper on top of the vinyl print then cover it with teflon sheet then heat press it for 200C and try first for 5secs. peel off the glassine paper. Then if it doesn't peel off together with the glassine, try to press with hands (use gloves since it is still hot) then try to peel the glassine again. If the vinyl still doesn't peel off together with the glassine, try to re-press it for 5secs again.

You can actually reuse the glassine paper for 2x to 3x depends.

HTH.


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

If it's a dark transfer, try washing it in hot water. That's why you shouldn't wash them that way to prevent ruining them.


----------

